# colt woodsman rear sight stuck



## gene whelchel (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a colt woodsman .22 pistol with adjustable rear sight, the sight is stuck all the way to the left. Does anyone know how I can fix this or maybe remove the rear sight compleatly? I am not at all familier with this forum so if anyone has any help please e-mail me at [email protected]. thanks


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Gene, I'm going to move this to our Colt discussion forum, in hopes that someone there can help you out.

Good luck!


----------



## gene whelchel (Jun 14, 2011)

any ideas anyone?


----------

